# Above Ground Irrigation



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Looking into what Ryan Knorr did by making my own sprinkler, so to speak.

10k yard. 60 percent is in the back and wide open. Front has a tree (not even sure this matters. About 1500sq ft is a narrow stretch wide enough for an oscillating sprinkler.

Everyone talks about Hunter brand for, well everything. However, I want to use it for occasional watering during hot periods or long stretches without rain. I have no immediate plans to install an underground for years at this point.

I am very interested in building an MP rotator on a spike or using a PGP on a spike (this is one unit?) I like that the MP Rotator has, the company claims, water efficient savings which means money in my pocket.

I don't want to go super nuts with 20 of them, but I aim for a few of them to lug around the yard during the times mentioned above.

I guess I am not just sure which to pull the trigger on or what else I should be looking for. Looking for a little guidance or help...


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Can you post a layout of your yard/lot?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

If you're only using a few sprinklers and doing occasional watering, you're not going to realize any material cost savings with MP Rotators vs PGP rotors. So I wouldn't let that influence your decision between the two. Regardless, I generally like the MPs more for my yard because I don't have any big open areas that require the larger radius of the PGPs. Plus, my soil is very heavy silt that takes forever to soak up any water, so the lower precipitation rate of the MPs has the advantage there as well.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> Can you post a layout of your yard/lot?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Whatever you decide, I would not put them on a spike. As the ground get wet, the spike will move or fall over. Build a sprinkler base out of PVC pipe. It can be done for around 10-15.


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> Whatever you decide, I would not put them on a spike. As the ground get wet, the spike will move or fall over. Build a sprinkler base out of PVC pipe. It can be done for around 10-15.


The spikes i use have never had this issue, they work fine.

https://www.amazon.com/Orbit-58197N-Spike-Garden-Sprinkler/dp/B00004S1VI/


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

MP Rotators work better at the pressures available from a hose and spigot hookup. PGP needs pressure and volume to work well.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> Whatever you decide, I would not put them on a spike. As the ground get wet, the spike will move or fall over. Build a sprinkler base out of PVC pipe. It can be done for around 10-15.


Or if you're in my neighborhood - the builder left so many rocks behind when they placed the sod that spikes literally won't drive into the ground. :lol:

I broke one the other day trying to drive it in with a hammer.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Well, I went with the spike for now since I already have them. Thanks for the tip to use PVC if this spike fails. 
I did a quick test as I went with the MP Rotator. It's pretty cool. I just need a few more to get head to head action!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Pricing out a similar set up. Looks like $2 each for the MP Pro Spray body, $5.75 for each MP2000/3000 rotator head, and 22 cents for each 1/2" adapter. I can't find the right spike bases on this website, but the above prices are much better than I found on Amazon.

$50 for 6 seems like a good deal.
https://sprinklersupplystore.com/


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check www.sprinklerwarehouse.com they normally have better prices (ie $1.18 for the PROS-04). Also I would order the ones with the check valves.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

g-man said:


> Check www.sprinklerwarehouse.com they normally have better prices (ie $1.18 for the PROS-04). Also I would order the ones with the check valves.


I will check that out. I think I got robbed now at Amazon.

Mp rotator 3000 
PRS40 w/check valve. 
Ran me 7-8 bucks a piece on Amazon. 😮


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Amazon is great for high value items. For stuff like this, they (the vendor) are charging you the free shipping in the price per unit. You end up paying more since each item has the shipping cost in it. Sprinklerwarehouse charges like $8 s/h for all the small stuff you are buying and free if above $149 (Very easy to get there).


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

g-man said:


> Also I would order the ones with the check valves.


In case anyone else doesn't know what the check valve does.


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

I use Drip Depot for my setup. I figure each head runs no more than $15.

Hunter Pro-Spray PRS40 - $4.95
Hunter 3000 Series MP Rotator - $5.39
Cut-Off Risers by Hit - $0.28
1/2" Zinc Flow-Thru Spike Base by Orbit - $1.78
Total: ~$15/head after tax and shipping


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Just an FYI, you can also get non-pop-up (shrub) versions of most of these spray bodies and rotor heads. I have one in the Hunter I-20 version, and a few in the PRS30 (brown) version. I didn't see the point in using pop-up heads on a spike base, so I got the fixed ones.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@Killsocket Are you running hoses to each head? I kinda made out the image of one, but wasn't sure if that's how you're connecting them.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> @Killsocket Are you running hoses to each head? I kinda made out the image of one, but wasn't sure if that's how you're connecting them.


I just did the one for test. See if I could do it and if I liked the nozzle, etc. The spike is capped off on the one end for now. I hope to do three total to help with drought and heat stress at times or watering in certain granular apps easier.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey @g-man, I have a cart ready to go at Sprinkler Warehouse, but I cannot find the risers I need for the Hunter PROS-04-CV to connect it to a spike. Any idea what I might search for?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This?

https://www.menards.com/main/outdoors/watering-irrigation/underground-sprinkler-systems/underground-sprinkler-accessories/orbit-reg-1-2-x-2-pvc-riser/38382/p-1444450320374.htm

http://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/Shrub-Pipe-p/ppn-50-20.htm


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

You're the best @g-man thanks! That was what I needed. Also appreciate the heads up on getting the check valve version. I'm excited to put this together and not have to drag hoses around!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Wait, are going to bury them or spikes? The hoses will still need to be dragged around on spikes for mowing.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

g-man said:


> Wait, are going to bury them or spikes? The hoses will still need to be dragged around on spikes for mowing.


Not burying them. These will be placed around the perimeter of the yard in my beds where the hose should be able to hide and I should be able to mow without moving them. We'll see how it works out, I may need a few more to get true head to head coverage, but this will work for now.. Ideally, I'd have one going 360 in the middle of the backyard, shooting back towards the heads from the middle. So maybe I will still need to drag one hose, but it's better than having to recalibrate/aim my 1 oscillating sprinkler 4-5 times to water the backyard. Having this on a timer will also be a huge help.


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

Green said:


> Just an FYI, you can also get non-pop-up (shrub) versions of most of these spray bodies and rotor heads. I have one in the Hunter I-20 version, and a few in the PRS30 (brown) version. I didn't see the point in using pop-up heads on a spike base, so I got the fixed ones.


These are nice and compact but they have one huge flaw in my opinion. You can't adjust your left edge without turning the entire spike/hose/etc. If its going in the ground and staying in one spot it wouldn't be too bad but to move around and adjust for any reason makes them a pain for me.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

One of the issues with the non-pop-up ones is that eventually you will want to bury the heads. So you will end up buying more stuff.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

b0nk3rs said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Just an FYI, you can also get non-pop-up (shrub) versions of most of these spray bodies and rotor heads. I have one in the Hunter I-20 version, and a few in the PRS30 (brown) version. I didn't see the point in using pop-up heads on a spike base, so I got the fixed ones.
> ...


Good point. I just set the right edge first when I put the spike into the ground. I use it for supplemental watering and in areas I don't have irrigation. The 6 and 8gpm nozzles are nice to have, and water fast.

Also have a rainbird impact, Dramm oscillator, and other misc. sprinklers.


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

b0nk3rs said:


> I use Drip Depot for my setup. I figure each head runs no more than $15.
> 
> Hunter Pro-Spray PRS40 - $4.95
> Hunter 3000 Series MP Rotator - $5.39
> ...


Sorry for elementary question very new at this, and can't even really tell what all I need to make an above ground system for my front lawn...but Is this a comprehensive shopping list that I can get and then stick onto my hose?

If I post a diagram with dimensions can you all help direct me towards buying the pieces I need for a decent above ground system? I watched the video by ryan knoll and looks way better than moving my sprinkler 5 times on Saturday's


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Killsocket said:


> Looking into what Ryan Knorr did by making my own sprinkler, so to speak.
> 
> 10k yard. 60 percent is in the back and wide open. Front has a tree (not even sure this matters. About 1500sq ft is a narrow stretch wide enough for an oscillating sprinkler.
> 
> ...


What does pgp vs mp mean for the sprinklers? I get get so much noise on google it's hard for a solid answer. Just trying to learn some basics.

Is there a good primer thread on above ground sprinklers similar to the cool season guide?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

@@Bkell101

So far I've posted performance tests on over 2 dozen different above ground sprinklers, to measure range, distribution uniformity (how evenly the water is spread), and precipitation rate (inches/hour). I'll also have tested some "pop-up" heads by Hunter, Rain Bird, and Orbit, and have many more to test.

Unlike traditional hose-end sprinklers, heads designed for in-ground systems are meant to be coupled with other matched heads in a group to cover a given area efficiently and effectively. These heads may not be the best choice for single point sprinklers, especially if you want to move them around at times.

That said, my tests show that with city-water type pressure, very few single point hose-end sprinklers can water efficiently beyond 24 feet (radius). They may get the tops wet out to 30 feet, but there isn't much water deposited.

I've tested several oscillating sprinklers and they are all fundamentally unable to spread the water evenly. Forget about them.

One of the best single point sprinklers I've tested thus far is the Orbit H2O-6 Gear Drive unit that is easy to set-up, flexible, has a range of 24 feet (48 foot circle), and distributes water very evenly.

You can likely run up to 3 on a single hose if you use the "small nozzle" setting for each (1.7 GPM each) and 3/4" hose, but be aware that to get the same amount of water spread per square foot when sharing a hose, the nozzle and arc (ie: 180 degrees) has to be the same.

I'll let you figure out how best to locate them per your diagram. There are several ways to get reasonably good coverage using various positions and arcs.






My Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzOWdIGYoVEtHAAo3zFPOMw


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> @@Bkell101
> 
> So far I've posted performance tests on over 2 dozen different above ground sprinklers, to measure range, distribution uniformity (how evenly the water is spread), and precipitation rate (inches/hour). I'll also have tested some "pop-up" heads by Hunter, Rain Bird, and Orbit, and have many more to test.
> 
> ...


I don't know man I've never seen a product with such bad reviews. What's up with that?


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

People saying the heads pop off?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

4.2 out of 5 stars on Amazon, but it does seem there were some quality problems.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FJX4IQ/ref=psdc_553974_t1_B00109XXCM


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> 4.2 out of 5 stars on Amazon, but it does seem there were some quality problems.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FJX4IQ/ref=psdc_553974_t1_B00109XXCM


I had two of them. One I bought last year and worked well. This year it leaked pretty bad, maybe that is on me if it got banged around a little. I bought another one earlier this year based upon how pleased I was with it last year and pretty much leaked and the gears wouldn't stay put (if I wanted 90* angle, the "stops" wouldn't stay put and close that 90* angle up). Gave up on it.

When it works it is a very versatile sprinkler.


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> 4.2 out of 5 stars on Amazon, but it does seem there were some quality problems.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FJX4IQ/ref=psdc_553974_t1_B00109XXCM








Which did u test? One is from ace and one is Lowe's. Only thing I saw different is the cap with orbit name


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Also amazon has a 25$ that says 85ft diameter vs 65ft diameter I bought for 16$...can't figure out if different products or wrong labeling


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

With that I noticed don't push on top of the unit to drive it in the ground. It will cause grief. I own probably north of a dozen of them. One didn't survive the season last year. I think that was from me, pushed on it wrong.


----------

